# Super Elliot Track Bike



## Dweber (Jun 27, 2019)

Just found this bike along with some others hanging in a barn with a dirt floor. I believe this to be a Super Elliot track bike. Built in South Australia. Was wondering if anyone was familiar with these bikes and could help date it? Beautiful bike with great lug work. Any help appreciated. Also needs a chain ring (The one on the bike is broken) and original advertising? Thanks Dave


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jun 27, 2019)

Schwinn Paramount crank and hubs, first offered in 1939.


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2019)

That is one cool head badge, or is actually part of the head.


----------



## Dweber (Jun 27, 2019)

Part of the head tube


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2019)

-----

Are you able to read marking on head of crank arm?

Appears script;  looks like first letter could be A or S.

Several firms manufactured these Y pattern sets.

One recalled was Way-Assauto.

Can we see another view of hub showing barrel?

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Try this for some super 'Super Elliot' info......
http://aussievelos.net/super-elliot-cycles/
Some great general history of the company here, hope it helps.
Lovely bicycle!


----------

